# Whats in the back of your pickup?



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2006)

You can always tell a logger by whats in the back of his pickup...and never seems to get thrown away. Old snoose cans,broken chains,axe heads,oil bottles that just leak a little bit, one rubber boot,etc etc.
Whats in the back of your pickup? Or the cab,for that matter.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 2, 2006)

in the cab, a bunch of flashlights, a field jacket, and some notepads.
in the bed, a floorjack, piece of plywood, spare tire, jack stands, 4 way lugnut wrench, and a few old soda bottles.


----------



## Squid327WFD3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a bunch of stuff in the back of my truck in my tool box i have my fire gear and tool bags 
in the bed i have about 50 empty soda cans, 150 feet of 1/4" nylon rope, 2 shovels,Axe,maul,polaski,broom, 2.5 gal saw gas can,1 gal bar oil can,old rubber fishing boots and a few pieces of 2x4's scraps 

i gotta clean it out since winters over and i'll use the bed again


----------



## crashagn (Apr 4, 2006)

1 spare pickup tire, 3 used xra trailer tires, role of 12guage tiewire, 1 pair disenfected boots for farm, catfishin pole holders, 2 log chains at 20ft each, 1 hydrolic jack.. (no lug wrench) lot of good the tire and jack will do), 1 1/2 gal engine oil, 7 ft 2"od round steel bar, 6 ft 2x4... inside cab.. box of 2oz sinkers, tools.. im not even goin thier, i think some old flannels for grease rags, 1 qt of tranny fluid.. for powersteering..


----------



## cord arrow (Apr 4, 2006)

.....coupla' sticks & a special 50.....


----------



## DDM (Apr 4, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> .....coupla' sticks & a special 50.....




Looks like you dropped a tree on it.


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 5, 2006)

Aw weak sauce, folks! Here's my truck:
































​


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 5, 2006)

Nicrosis, what the heck is that? a mobile garden?


----------



## Nickrosis (Apr 6, 2006)

Yup. And lawn.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Apr 6, 2006)

Nick that is neat, your portable lawn and such. I'll refrain from any slanderous Chevy jokes.  

Back to the matter at hand: Two concrete blocks, one wood block, wagon parts and a yard and half of mulch covering it all I have to unload.


----------



## Kate Butler (Apr 6, 2006)

*loaded up*

12' telescoping pole pruner, 21' Silkey telescoping pole pruner, telescoping ARS pruner, 30 6' bamboo stakes, 2 2"x4' pipes (for leverage in various situations), 5' fence bar, 6' planting bar, long handled square shovel, 2 long handled drain spades, 3 long handled round point shovels, 5 tine long handled fork, 11 tine long handled fork, 24" grade rake, 2 oscillating hoes, 4 tine long handled cultivator, 3 steel bow rakes, 2 spring steel rakes, 2 shrub rakes, 24" bolt cutters, 3' loppers, long handled pulp hook (not really a pulp hook, but that's what it's used for), regular pulp hook, long handled manhole 'key' (so very useful), 2 tire chocks, assorted guying components, 6 rolls flagging + dispenser, large mechanics' toolbox, smaller "small engines only" toolbox (chains, extra bars, dedicated tools, trimmer blades, sharpener, trimmer line heads, etc..), dedicated "hose stuff only" toolbox, 2 10'x10' HD vinyl tarps, 20'x24' blue tarp, 3 smaller tarps, ropes, lots of assorted tiedowns, 10' x 12' open weave landscape tarp, Stihl 026, Dolmar 7900, Stihl telescoping saw, Dolmar PS34, older Stihl 020AV (actually, I rarely have more than any 3 of the saws at any one time), 5 gal. water cooler, lunch cooler, up to 5 5 gallon tool buckets w/bucket boss organizers. I'm sure I've left some things out, but this'll give you an idea.

Oh yeah, it's a short bed 250 SuperDuty w/a cap and a BedSlide.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 6, 2006)

and nobody ask Kate what is in her purse... the list is longer than what's in the back of her truck...


----------



## Jumper (Apr 7, 2006)

Goaltender's equipment and 3 chain saws for starters. Gas and oil for the saws. A bag of assorted work related gear. A pair of rubber boots from my swamp wading excursion last week. Also about four dozen beer bottles that have to be returned for the deposit.


----------



## Kate Butler (Apr 7, 2006)

*sad, but true*



Trinity Honoria said:


> and nobody ask Kate what is in her purse... the list is longer than what's in the back of her truck...



Yes, it's the "If I Don't Have It, You Don't Need It" (title song of my album) truck and handbag.

Oh yes, forgot the gas and oil cans for the saws, 8 lb. sledge, emergency flashers, 25' tow chain, nylon tree sling (for carrying B&B stock), harnesses for brushcutters, 100' tape measure, helmet/hearing protection, there's more, but it' smaller stuff.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 7, 2006)

Kate Butler said:


> Yes, it's the "If I Don't Have It, You Don't Need It" (title song of my album) truck and handbag.


thats the I'm ready for anything and everything including the freezing over of hell type of truck.


----------



## tophopper (Apr 7, 2006)

OK and what are all of your addresses?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Vman (Apr 8, 2006)

in the back of my pick-up???...MY WIFE!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Kate Butler (Apr 8, 2006)

*being prepared*



Lawn Masters said:


> thats the I'm ready for anything and everything including the freezing over of hell type of truck.



I like to think of it as fewer trips back to the shop for tools I don't have with me.


----------



## pbtree (May 2, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> Yup. And lawn.



Makes delivery easier no doubt...


----------



## stihlatit (May 2, 2006)

In the back of my pickup >>>>>>>the bed liner.


----------



## Mr. (May 3, 2006)

Back of truck 10x10x5ft pine and a Christmas tree. Down with plastic. Fuel, race fuel.

In the front, 372, 281, and 2100.

Just cleaned it out after a new gallon of bar oil dumped.

Fred


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 23, 2006)

Video!







My re-landscaped truck garden. I'm quite proud of the video.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 25, 2006)

opcorn: 
Nice filming there Nick... 
opcorn:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> Video!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jusst what do you use to mow the lawn?

My PU. Nothing in the bed unless I am on my way to/from the woodlot. Then it will contain an MS310 and Husky 51 plus maybe the 041 for big stuff, Milk carton with gal of bar oil (Poulan - have to change brands when it is gone), either a 1 gal or 2 gal gas can with fresh fuel. tool box with 3 spare chains, a couple cable shackles, plastic wedges, scrench, small screwdriver, (no sharpening tools as the spare chains will carry me through).
Hopefully it has a load of wood on the return trip.

Cab - 3 40 to 50ft cables plus 1 new 12 ft cable (1/4, 5/16 and 3/8), 3 snatch blocks, 2 log chains, my ear muffs, sweat bands, sweat rags and most important a big jug of coffee. Assorted stuff that I have forgotten about/lost over the years.

Harry K


----------



## Nickrosis (Jun 28, 2006)

Hedge trimmer. Or scissors. =)


----------



## pbtree (Jun 28, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> That's just crazy.
> 
> Dan



Dan, I have to agree with you. As an upstanding member of AS, he should be trimming that grass with a Husky 372... 

Alan


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 31, 2006)

nothing. I live in Vancouver, anything left in the back of a truck disappears the second yu turn your back.


----------

